
Pokemon Go Has FULL Access to Your Google Account - Sembiance
http://imgur.com/rsLyyWF
======
Sembiance
Looks like this is the case for anyone using iOS:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/4saz5f/pokemon_go_h...](https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/4saz5f/pokemon_go_has_full_access_to_your_google_account/)

------
mflindell
Its just access to all your google account info, not your connected apps. Its
the same permissions that you would give to Google Maps.

~~~
Sembiance
Oh, it's much more than that:
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3466521?hl=en#ful...](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/3466521?hl=en#full_account_access)

------
Darsstar
iOS or android? I downloaded it via apkmirror and Pokemon Go is not listed in
my google account. Maybe that is the mallware version that is going around?

~~~
ja27
Downloaded from Google Play store yesterday, new account, and it's not listed
at all on my connected apps at all.

Wife and son are both iPhone users and Pokemon Go is connected to their Google
account with full access. Fun. Same as Ingress too, but I didn't care back
then when Niantic was part of Google.

